

Learn random facts while pulling code changes - medwezys
http://coderwall.com/p/hvfvva

======
dfc
_"you don't type git pull every time, do you?"_

No, I fetch and then merge.

 _"Put those to your .bashrc or .zshrc"_

git aliases should be added to gitconfig to avoid muddying the global
namespace for commands.

~~~
ambrice
It's not a git alias. It would be better to do this as a post-merge hook
though.

~~~
dfc
I know it is not a gitalias, it is a shell wide alias for a command that
involves git. That is why I said the better solution would be to use gitalias
than your shell's alias functionality. With gitalias you can provide the same
functionality without creating the possibility for command conflicts.

------
wiredsoul
If you're going to do this at least put the 'fact' call before the git
command, otherwise it seems to defeat the purpose of reading the fact while
the git fetch / merge completes.

------
Avalaxy
I dont want to spoil the party but:

1) You really don't need Git to do this. Can you bind almost anything you like
to make a call to this randomfact website. 2) The site doesn't only state
facts. It says that elephants are the only animals that can't jump. This is
simply not true, because snails for instance are animals as well, and it is
proven that they can't jump.

------
neeee
The sed doesn't work on my box, here's one that does:

    
    
      elinks -dump randomfunfacts.com | sed -n '/^[┌│└]/p'

------
JReptak
Only using curl:

WARNING: Replace ASTERISK with the asterisk character, keeps italicizing -.-

curl -s randomfunfacts.com | grep '<i>' | sed
's/.ASTERISK<i>\\(.ASTERISK\\)<\/i>.*/\1/'

~~~
JReptak
Or better yet add color:

WARNING: REPLACE ASTERISK with the ATERISK character, keeps italicizing

alias facts="echo -ne '\033[36m'; curl -s randomfunfacts.com | grep '<i>' |
sed 's/.ASTERISK<i>\\(.ASTERISK\\)<\/i>.*/\1/'; echo -ne '\033[0m'; tput sgr0"

And run it in BG so we don't have to wait for call to website before we pull

alias gpl="( facts ); git pull"

~~~
cpeterso

      curl -s randomfunfacts.com | grep '<i>' | sed 's/.*<i>\(.*\)<\/i>.*/\1/'

~~~
devgutt
you don need to use grep, only sed -n

------
jenius
Pretty fun idea, does anyone know of a good way to make this work on osx?

~~~
Cyranix
Related question: How would one write this without the elinks dependency,
using curl or wget?

~~~
devgutt

       curl -s randomfunfacts.com | sed -n 's/.*<i>\(.*\)<\/i>.*/\1/p'

~~~
artursapek
The poor man's API. I love it.

------
dracoli
we should merge :]
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bjkhdklfbghoadcaml...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bjkhdklfbghoadcamlpmkafgmehcmima?hl=en-
GB&utm_source=chrome-ntp-launcher)

------
austinlyons
I keep pulling even though my repo is up to date. These facts are addicting.

